# Shore One 2010 - andere Dämpferlänge möglich?



## TheDon (21. April 2012)

In meinem Shore 1 ist ein Fox DHX 4 mit 222mm Einbaulänge. Ich will auf Cane Creek Double Barrel umsteigen. Kann ich auch nen 240mm DB einbauen (zwecks mehr Federweg), oder muss ich bei 222mm bleiben? Die 2010er DH haben ja so weit ich weiss, 240mm Dämpfer und der Rahmen/Hinterbau schaut aus wie bei meinem...

Um das Modell gehts:

http://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/norco-shore-one-2010-mountain-bike.jpg

Danke


----------



## Indian Summer (21. April 2012)

Hi TheDon

Folgender Vergleich:

Dämpfer DH:
Einbaulänge: 9.5"/241.3 mm
Hub: 3"/76.2 mm

Dämpfer Shore:
Einbaulänge: 8.75"/222.2mm
Hub: 2.75"/69.9mm

Also, erstens würdest du durch den 19.1 mm längeren Dämpfer die Geo ziemlich verändern.
Kürzerer Radstand, steilerer Lenkwinkel - und zwar ziemlich heftig.

Dann hättest du am Hinterrad durch den 6.3 mm grösseren Hub ca. 20mm mehr Federweg. 
Heisst, dass das Hinterrad mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit an der Sattelstrebe rubbeln würde.
Kann ziemlich gefährlich werden.

Auch wenn die Systems auf den ersten Blick ähnlich aussehen, die Umlenkungen/Streben/Dämpfer-
Befestigungen sind so berechnet, dass sie optimal zum jeweiligen Federweg bzw. Dämpfer passen.

Somit können wir nur dringend davon abraten, einen längeren Dämpfer zu verbauen. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDon (23. April 2012)

Danke für die gute Erklärung


----------



## 2speed2slow (23. April 2012)

hallo,, 

ist das auch beim weissen shore 09 der fall,, 
find niergens die einbaulänge????

gruss


----------



## Indian Summer (25. April 2012)

Hallo

Das Gesagte gilt exakt auch für das Shore 2009.

Cheers,

Fritz (aus dem verregneten und kalten London ;-)


----------



## Leibnitz (11. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch grad in der Richtung am überlegen... Ich würd gern zusätzlich den dc-Gabel einbauen, das mit der sattelstütze halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich, da man ja quasi den Hinterbau "weiter runter hängen" lässt mit nem längeren Dämpfer, und sich der maximale Federweg nach hinten unten verlängert und nicht nach vorne...
Wenn man jetz noch ne höher bauende Gabel vorne einbaut, dann würde sich das ja in gewisser weise wieder ein wenig ausgleichen und der Lenkwinkel sich wieder anpassen ^^
Hast du sowas in der Art schon probiert? Ich such Erfahrungswerte in der Hinsicht... Kann aber nirgends was finden darüber! Bitte mal reinpassten wenn wer was weiß/ausprobiert hat!


----------



## HIDH5550 (12. August 2014)

Beträgt die EBL beim 2011 Shore 3 noch immer 222,2mm?


----------

